

The web is (mostly) blue - geuis
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1279&bih=982&q=web&oq=web&gs_l=img.3..0l10.1979.2075.0.2440.3.2.0.0.0.0.58.113.2.2.0...0.0...1ac.1.2.img.Hk5Q-evIYdY

======
intellectronica
The world is (mostly) blue. <http://goo.gl/maps/k6BnA>

~~~
alexanderh
You guys are blowing my mind!

But what does it MEAN?!?!?

------
helloamar
Looks like most of the designers and tech guys likes blue.

~~~
ChuckMcM
And tan. If there ever was a geek colorscheme, blue and tan would dominate.

